# 489 holder - Queensland Drivers License



## Ghost1983 (Nov 12, 2015)

In Queensland, can 489 holder get the drivers license? or they need to wait until they become permanent residents?


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes and you are required to.


----------



## Ghost1983 (Nov 12, 2015)

Verystormy said:


> Yes and you are required to.


Yes == to what?

Required == to what?


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes you can get a drivers license

Holders of visas other than temporary visas are required to obtain a state drivers license - I am not sure of the time frame for QLD, but it will be either 3 months or 6 months. A 489 is not a temporary visa, but a provisional visa


----------

